

Ask HN: Any good Photoshop tutorials for front end developers? - suyash


======
rockarage
I recommend searching <http://webdesign.tutsplus.com/> and
<http://net.tutsplus.com/>

------
proexploit
Can you be a bit more specific about what you want to learn?

